# Hunting rig photos



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Lets see some photos of what we drive to and from our favorite hunting spots. I like to let everyone on the highway know I'm pro hunting! :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybe instead of a powerstroke you should get a mans pickup like a Cummins. :beer:


----------



## glaciallakeslds (Nov 2, 2005)

snowslayer said:


> Maybe instead of a powerstroke you should get a mans pickup like a Cummins. :beer:


Or skip that and just go straight for the Duramax !!!:rock:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Lets hook'em up Boys LOL


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

soon to be something like this-painted either camo or olive drab, maybe not as high is this one. And it is newer, has a different front end, too


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

cut'em said:


> Lets hook'em up Boys LOL


Ill take you up on that! Title for title!

I won't even crank up the power! 8)


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

What are you going to pulll me with ? A snow plow? I don't see a truck.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

snowslayer said:


> Maybe instead of a powerstroke you should get a mans pickup like a Cummins. :beer:


Your a smart, smart man. My actual huntin truck doubles as the ranch truck. 2006 White (sometimes) Dodge 3500 Dually with the 5.9L Cummins. My truck that I usually drive and pull our 35ft. Horse trailer with living quarters to the rodeos is and '03 Dodge 3500 (also dually)with the 5.9L.
The 03 gets about 25-30 empty


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

BTW I see its a Cummins (with snowplow) :lol: Chipped? Year? I'll take you guys with either one of mine. 8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

varmit b gone said:


> BTW I see its a Cummins (with snowplow) :lol: Chipped? Year? I'll take you guys with either one of mine. 8)


03, had to put new injecotrs in.... New fuel pump, turbo fooler, Bully Dog PMT, Intake, 6 Inch Turbo back, and a lead foot!

I am the same! Get damn good milage on the HWY!

Whats the 6.0 Get? 10? :lol:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Looks like an 03 dakota. Might want to consider a fiberglass plow to avoid that squat :stirpot:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

cut'em said:


> Looks like an 03 dakota. Might want to consider a fiberglass plow to avoid that squat :stirpot:


Yeah I know how that goes! Woulden't want to get those 22's muddy!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Actually I get 13 mpg I was getting 16 till I put the 37" tires on it. I'm worried about chipping it as I'm told it may void the warranty. How are you guys hiding them from the dealers?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It takes about 5 min to take out. They can tell, but they can't really prove that it was in there. Ohh and I am "good" friends" with the daughter of the owner of the dealership! But the truck pictured is off of warrentee anyways!

If you get one get the Bully dog PMT. It is by far the best made.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

hunt4P&Y
Whats the 6.0 Get? 10? :lol:[/quote said:


> No bout 20. Bring it on, lets hook em up and we can see who's comes out on top. 8)


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

what????


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

varmit
We haven't seen what your going to hook up with, hunt4P&Y, glaciallakeslds and I got some nice looking 4x4 diesels. I'm sure we'd all give you a tug. If you want, put some weight in that 35' trailer you tow so at least I can feel like I'm pulling something. oke:


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

ya... mines not worth posting up lol. why did i buy a dodge??? :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

cut'em said:


> varmit
> We haven't seen what your going to hook up with, hunt4P&Y, glaciallakeslds and I got some nice looking 4x4 diesels. I'm sure we'd all give you a tug. If you want, put some weight in that 35' trailer you tow so at least I can feel like I'm pulling something. oke:


Funny thing is, mine is a 4X4 Diesel, and that trailer has enough weight as is. Half of it is living quarters (its a camper/horse trailer mix) and a 5 horse behind that. Loaded down (full tanks, loaded up with horses, saddles, etc.) With the 2X4 and 4X4 we can run 90-100 easy (yeah, we tested it)  Yes, they would give me a tug, but I got more to get ahold with. And that powerstroke probably couldn't even pull the trailer by itself oke: 
Go to http://www.classyauto.com/image_large.p ... _id=283661. Thats the exact same pickup as I'm talking about minus the tool boxs on the flatbed. As of right now the only one I'm worried about is that Cummins of 4p&y's, just cause it's tricked out. Just ask Wyohuntfish bout the red truck 8)


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

yea, that red thing of his is BAD (in the good way)


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

varmit b gone said:


> cut'em said:
> 
> 
> > varmit
> ...


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

You couldn't make it to where the dodge was stuck :wink: Actually, with that lift kit, I'm sure you can.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

you guys r all talk... grab a chian... get it over with already.... just make sure you post it............ :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

When I can afford to drive to NY I will. If he wants to come here we can do it for pinks, so bring it on.


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

'99 Toyota 4Runner. It has 148,000 miles but keeps going strong. Big tires, safari roof rack, and - most importantly - a pair of prairie dog decals on the back windows. I have had this thing in some rough places and keep living to tell about it. Had to fold the mirrors in to get it between some trees on a recent tromp through the woods after the father-in-law said it couldn't be done. The mother-in-law spilled her beer in the back seat during that adventure. How many of you guys can claim that, huh???

Sorry it's clean and parked in the garage. I'll get those deficiencies remedied soon.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

varmit b gone,
It wouldn't be your drive out here that be costly. It would be the bus ride home! :beer: :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

varmit b gone said:


> hunt4P&Y
> Whats the 6.0 Get? 10? :lol:[/quote:1b1ky4w2 said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Hunt4,
When you say MT's are you talking mickey thompson tires? I did alot of research and have run aggresive tires for years. Watch what you get as far as tire compound hardness (wearability) A soft aggresive mud and rock tire although a manufacture may claim it's good on the highway and they look great will be gone I about 15,000 miles especialy on a diesel. I ran a set of interco's one year and got 4000 miles, they disolved. I've had good luck with BF Goodrich Mud Terrain km2's. I got 12,000 on these and they're about 25% worn.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

O I see now. I'm thinkin bout it. That red truck might be getting a bit wore out. 160,000, but for now she's still strong. But I'm lookin at chips too. Actually thinking bout getting a truck for rodeoin. Get a Pete with about a 425 CAT and gear her up to idle about 75, take off the back driver. I'll race or pull any of you then. 8)


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

cut'em said:


> varmit b gone,
> It wouldn't be your drive out here that be costly. It would be the bus ride home! :beer: :beer:


Your right, not the drive there. It's bringing that gas guzzlin ford and another truck home. I do need a new backstop for target practice, so that ford should do nicely.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

cut'em said:


> Actually I get 13 mpg I was getting 16 till I put the 37" tires on it. I'm worried about chipping it as I'm told it may void the warranty. How are you guys hiding them from the dealers?


Funny, I get 13 pulling our big trailer, and you get that empty.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Heres mine.










Heres 3 other nodak member's rigs from saturday.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

cut'em said:


> Hunt4,
> When you say MT's are you talking mickey thompson tires? I did alot of research and have run aggresive tires for years. Watch what you get as far as tire compound hardness (wearability) A soft aggresive mud and rock tire although a manufacture may claim it's good on the highway and they look great will be gone I about 15,000 miles especialy on a diesel. I ran a set of interco's one year and got 4000 miles, they disolved. I've had good luck with BF Goodrich Mud Terrain km2's. I got 12,000 on these and they're about 25% worn.


No I ordered Nokian Vativa Mt's. I was having alot of trouble deciding between them and the KM2's Those also look like nice tires. I decided to go with the Nokian's because they should be better on ice. I may sipe them though. These are going to be plowing tires!

I have 14,000 miles on my Cooper Discover AtR's they are garbage. Just as loud as MT's and can't get shizz for traction.

It sucks having torque! You go through tires like mad!

Dodge Guy! I would seriously go with the Bully dog PMT.... You may pay alittle more, but it IS worth it!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> It sucks having torque! You go through tires like mad!


Thats the truth. People say you can't lay rubber in a dually, half the black marks are from me in my red truck, and I really am hard on them.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

varmit b gone said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > It sucks having torque! You go through tires like mad!
> ...


Number one reason I only get 14,000 miles out of tires. :lol:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Is yours a stick or auto? You might have said but I foregot.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Auto. Kinda sucks plowing with a Manual!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, thats true. Kinda sucks pulling with a auto too. But you can do either with either if you need to.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree it would be nice to have a stick when pulling

But I haven't had problems with down shifting! Got enough HP! :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

There's alot of truth in that. With some of the stuff we pull, we'd tear up the transmission in a hurry with an auto. But if I was maily plowin snow I'd have an auto.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I think I posted this in the same topic last year!








great on gas....... 8)


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> Heres mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

that geo would be a lot of fun to have


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Maverick said:


> I think I posted this in the same topic last year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good to see the 09 dodges are out! varmit b gone I wonder if you can get this in a duelly It'd work great as a rodeo truck. Is that you driving??


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Still better than a ford.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

people... people... people.... the smack talk always starts as to "whats better" in this case it looks like its a ford vs dodge... well heres the bottom line... ford makes a great truck, body is very well built, never heard one rattle.... the made a big mistake with that pansy powerstroke... and if you think a powerstroke can take a cummins, remember one thing... there was never a powerstroke put into a semi, buldozer, payloader, or anything else that needed to get a job done.... but cummins on the other hand has... but all in all people dont look at the facts... i work for a chrystler dealer, in the body shop, i dont try to sell the product so i personaly dont care what you buy... but do yourself a favor and don't waste your money on a stoker... and ill never own a dodge

oh and cut'em.... you might have some "nice looking 4x4s" but chrome don't get you home.... 20" wheels don't make anything perform better they just cost more along with the tires that fit them...


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Funny ay tee,
My trucks in the driveway! must have got me home. Good to hear from a
chrystler?? dealer. Maybe you can expliain why they don't hold their value. This thread started as a simple show your rig and went where it went. No harm done we are all getting a good laugh out of bashing each others truck. I don't be-little anyones rig and to be honest if i were to back up to Varmits duelly I don't know who I'd bet on. Comes down to weight and traction. any diesel out there will turn the tires when hooked up it's a matter of weght per square inch on the ground. It all comes down to traction. Just having a little fun :beer:


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, screw the jeep, I just got somethin like this, only red. We might get some of the camo graphics for it.







[/url]


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

cut'em said:


> Funny ay tee,
> My trucks in the driveway! must have got me home. Good to hear from a
> chrystler?? dealer. Maybe you can expliain why they don't hold their value. This thread started as a simple show your rig and went where it went. No harm done we are all getting a good laugh out of bashing each others truck. I don't be-little anyones rig and to be honest if i were to back up to Varmits duelly I don't know who I'd bet on. Comes down to weight and traction. any diesel out there will turn the tires when hooked up it's a matter of weght per square inch on the ground. It all comes down to traction. Just having a little fun :beer:


Yeah he's right we aren't serious. My uncle and I get into it all the time about the ford-dodge deal. He still won't hook up to my Cummins though :lol: . Torque has alot to do with the pulling deal too. Thats the one thing I have against the powerstroke is that they don't have alot of torque. Once you get rolling they don't do too bad (not as good as the Cummins of course :wink: ), but the cummins gets going alot faster. But I just wish Dodge made a better body. If they would put the Cummins in the Ford frame, now that would be a hell of a truck. But I have a saying that fits this very well :"Quit Strokin and start Cummin"


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Torque can hurt in a pull though! Once they start smokin they ain't hookin up!

Like state power to the ground baby!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

To spin em big time I use second, in a pull I would use first and they wouldn't spin as long as I ain't plum in the red and pop the clutch.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

Whats all done to the ford?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Chrome and big tires I think, correct me if I'm wrong though, cut'em.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

It's still a stocker. Like I mentioned earlier I only got 23,000 miles and it's an 07 so my warranty is still got a long time left. I had my dealer install the lift so they honor any warranties on that end. I'd hate to drop a tranny and be told I have a void warranty due to a chip or other engine mods. You mention spinning the tires when pulling BAD THING. I had on 02 Land Rover the was tweaked a bit and hooked onto a 1 ton ford diesel at my neighbors party That ford sat there until my tires started spinning (all four) and then he let off the brake and drug me around. I couldn't budge him with his brakes on. I found out later though that he had a load of shingles in the back for a roof job the next day. Beer and trucks the perfect combo. :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I know how to make em get ahold to begin with. But I'd like to see you try that little trick with a Cummins.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Varmit! I owned the 02' Land Rover and got my *** dragged! From that point on I bought an 02', 04' and an 07' Ford diesel. Don't get me wrong I also owned 02' and an 04' Dodge Dakota 4x4's. Before that and for always I will be a chevy man. 1967 chevy 3/4 ton 2wd built to pull. I'll never forget that truck, that's where I got my first piece of chicken, 30 years ago!!! there for I got to love Chevy's :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey varmit! You really make me laugh. We really like it when you do the rodeo thing :beer: Like when you grab the bulls tail and then jump back in the barrel. :stirpot:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

It was a land rover, not exactly a pulling machine. Great off road though. All I have to say to you is lets hook em' up. And about the rodeo deal, I ain't a bull fighter, I team rope.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

BTW Chevys ain't too bad either.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I want to say that Land Rover weighed in at around???????????? I want to say 8,000 pounds. I remember it being a very heavy truck. Those trucks had a square tube frame which was heavy and the axles were military built combine that with an aftermarket locker to turn all four wheels This was more than an off road machine. Hell, I'd hook it up again today! Should have won


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh, I'm thinking of the SUV things. But I still would hook em up. :beer:


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

When you talk hunting rig this is the ultimate, never wash it, never vacuum it, jump in it muddy as you want it doesnt matter. Then work on it some, lol. This think is the best hundred bucks I ever spent!


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

cut'em said:


> Funny ay tee,
> My trucks in the driveway! must have got me home. Good to hear from a
> chrystler?? dealer. Maybe you can expliain why they don't hold their value. This thread started as a simple show your rig and went where it went. No harm done we are all getting a good laugh out of bashing each others truck. I don't be-little anyones rig and to be honest if i were to back up to Varmits duelly I don't know who I'd bet on. Comes down to weight and traction. any diesel out there will turn the tires when hooked up it's a matter of weght per square inch on the ground. It all comes down to traction. Just having a little fun :beer:


yea.. i work there... i dont sell em and i dont buy em... i just work on em... and you want to know why they lose their value.... there isnt any there to begin with... 15% of all the vehicles that show up from the factory need body work before they go on the lot, messed up paint, dents in panels... sadly you pay the same price for one of these as you do for one that doesnt have work done on it and you will never know that it has been in the body shop since it has 10 miles on it, who would have thought right?... but dodge vehicles are built cheap from the facotry, this way they can sell them cheap on the market, making people buy them because they cost less than ford or gm... built cheap leads to problems down the road, making the value depreciate fast... dont get me wrong, ford and gm do depreciate fast, just not as quick as dodge... nothing i can do about that... thats for the designers and builders to change... and there is money in it for them so, good luck...
and i know you are just giving eachother bs about their vehicles... i have been there as well... till i started working on them... now i hate them all.. they could all use improvements...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would check your new and used prices! I am going to say a Cummins holds its value as good is not better then anything!

As for your argument as Dodges sucking! I thought the only Dodge was a Cummins?


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

my old 1988 4Runner keeps on trucking. The Florida Swamps have not stopped me yet.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I would check your new and used prices! I am going to say a Cummins holds its value as good is not better then anything!
> 
> As for your argument as Dodges sucking! I thought the only Dodge was a Cummins?


Doubtful. They were the only diesels I could come close to affording a couple summers ago when I was looking at buying.


----------



## RogerK (Jan 21, 2004)

Mine is so ugly that I'd be banned from this site if I posted a picture. It's a1991 Dodge Cummins Diesel purchased new. I turned over 181,000 miles this last hunting season, most of that off road during the hunting season here in ND and in Colorado and Wyoming. The turck is one up on me. It killed a Mule Deer Doe in Wyoming wile I have yet to kill my first Mule Deer Doe. It's been a good rig. Doesn't burn any oil between changes.


----------

